

Ask HN: What should I use for feedback? - jonafato

I'm working on a small personal website to host some small things (starting with a dashboard widget), so I'm looking for a feedback solution.  Ideally, I'd like something with a free account, as I do not have much traffic thus far.  I don't need a lot of features, and I'd like something where I could just drop a form onto the page vs. redirecting to a separate site for feedback collection.  I'd appreciate any suggestions you'd have for what I should use, as well as what I should stay away from.
======
nreece
Google Spreadsheet Form is free, simple and good for basic stuff -
[http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=87809)

You can also checkout Wufoo.com and KISSinsights.com

